# Don't Give Up Hope...BFP



## MIMI4 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi I haven't posted for a while but wanted to say I got a BFP last week. I am still in shock I think. But I just wanted to say that 10 yrs ago I was diag with endo and told I would never conceive naturally. After treatment we started trying again and 15 months later naturally conceived our son. 2 months ago I was also diag with a PCO and felt more than desperate. 

After trying again for 3 yrs I am now 5 1/2 weeks preg and know I am extremely lucky, but yet I am terrified. I am trying to stay stress free but easier said than done.

I just wanted to say I never thought this could happen again and please don't give up hope. This site has been and will continue to be a great support and I wanted to share my news with you.


MIMI4


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Mimi

I remember you from a while back, what with you being a fellow Everton supporter 

Congratulations on your   and well done you.  You must be over the moon.  It just goes to show it can happen at any time to anyone.

Try not to worry too much, I have everything crossed for you and hope it goes well.  Keep us informed of how it goes - positive stories keep us all going.

Congrats again.

Lainey x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

dear mimi
thanks for posting your good news and congrats and like lainey says please try not to worry i am sure everything will be fine.
is so nice when people post to give others hope as we all remember what it was like and that is what i love about this site that we are all here for each other and there is such kindness between virtual strangers but this painful journey we have been through just brings us so much closer (shame I then judge harshly in comparason some of my friends in the outside world)
anyway good luck and well done and keep us posted.
come over the the daily threads if you fancy it we do have some pregnant ones on there too - i know some don;t feel they can post as much after a while but its nice to pop in or perhaps you could start a sep thread for recently preggers ones.
pop over to secondary daily thread anyway for a look if nothing else
lve
susie


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats Mimi,
Lovely news  
It gives us hope and strength to keep going!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## nanook (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Mimi I hope it all goes well for you hunni  , love from Sarah xx


----------

